

Bacon Ipsum - flowerpot
https://github.com/petenelson/bacon-ipsum

======
Robadob
It would be nice for there to be a brief sample of the text it generates in
the ReadMe, or a link to a github pages where its used.

~~~
nek4life
[http://baconipsum.com/](http://baconipsum.com/)

It's at the top of the readme.

------
platinumdragon
Very nice! I was going to give my vote to the guy who cured cancer, but this
has more meat to it.

